# post it



## kerryking (Jul 13, 2004)

please post all the pictures that u have breed and how many fish you have for your tank, and how you have been breeding them.


----------



## 2nafury (Jul 10, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/de...tereri_breeding

all u need to know is in there


----------

